# How do you like your tuna salad?



## Marie5656 (Mar 30, 2018)

*
Since we had a pretty successful egg salad thread, I figured I would step up and give tuna equal time.  How do you like your tuna?

First, I usually use Albacore.  I mix in mayo, some yellow mustard, relish, dill weed and celery seed.  My mom used to chop in real celery, and if I have some on hand I put that in, too.  Then, I separate some out into a separate container and chop in some onion for DH.  I do not much like onion.

A friend chops hard boiled egg into hers. It is pretty good that way, but since DH does not like his with egg, mine gets a bit of egg, if I happen to have some made up. But that is not often.

OK, friends..your turn.
*


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2018)

Hellman's mayo, minced celery and onion.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2018)

I like my tuna on two pieces of bread. 

Exotic, I know, but ...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 30, 2018)

I like the chunk light tuna. I mix it with onion,mayo,vinegar and a ton of chopped celery. I like it with lettuce on a sandwich. My cousin who lives in South Jersey says they serve it with bacon and Swiss cheese. I'm from the northern part of the state and never heard of it but I tried it and thought it was good.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2018)

Chunk light tuna packed in water.

chopped onion, dill pickle, green pimento olives
garlic powder, pepper, lemon juice
(sometimes) a chopped boiled egg

Add mayo last - Kroger classic (as good as Hellmans, imo)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2018)

Very simple if I'm having canned tuna. Albacore, in spring water, just mixed with Hellmans'  Mayo, and some salt and black pepper..but if I'm having fresh tuna fish, I eat it plain without any dressing..


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 30, 2018)

I used to use Albacore tuna until I found out that it has 3 times the mercury levels of skipjack tuna. So now I use the skipjack with Miracle Whip, celery and red pepper and fine chopped Bread & Butter pickle.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2018)

Albacore.  Finely diced celery.  Best Foods  mayo.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 30, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I used to use Albacore tuna until I found out that it has 3 times the mercury levels of skipjack tuna. So now I use the skipjack with Miracle Whip, celery and red pepper and fine chopped Bread & Butter pickle.



Did not know that about Albacore.  I know there is high mercury in some fish, which sucks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2018)

I use solid albacore in water with any or all of the following, mayo, celery, onion, sweet pickle relish, red bell pepper, salt, pepper.

If I'm making a large batch of tuna salad or a macaroni salad I use a can of solid albacore and a can of chunk light for a little extra flavor.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 30, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use solid albacore in water with any or all of the following, mayo, celery, onion, sweet pickle relish, red bell pepper, salt, pepper.
> 
> If I'm making a large batch of tuna salad or a macaroni salad I use a can of solid albacore and a can of chunk light for a little extra flavor.



Very similar to how I like it although I leave out the celery. Not a fan of the texture and taste of celery.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2018)

Solid white Albacore (Chicken of the Sea) with Hellman's or Kraft mayo, diced onions, diced celery (if I have it on hand), dry mustard, dry dill, salt, pepper, parsley (dry or fresh).


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 30, 2018)

Hellman's mayo and sweet pickle relish.


----------



## IKE (Mar 31, 2018)

Albacore tuna, boiled egg, one small finely diced sweet pickle and *Miracle Whip*.


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 31, 2018)

Solid pack albacore in water, small dice onion and celery, hard boiled egg, dash of curry powder,lemon juice, mayo


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 31, 2018)

I like Starkist Chunk Light,mix with Hellman's light mayo with lettuce on multigrain or wheat bread,makes my day Sue


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 31, 2018)

Chunk light or albacore (if I'm in the mood for a little mercury that day)layful:, Hellman's mayo, onion, garlic & celery powder, minced onions & celery on gluten free bread.


----------

